# Absegnung/Beratung 1100€ Gaming PC



## OneOkRock (5. März 2016)

*Absegnung/Beratung 1100€ Gaming PC*

Hallo alle miteinander, 


ich brauche mal Eure Meinung zu meiner Zusammenstellung. Würde ganz gerne wissen wo man etwas sparren könnte bzw. lieber mehr investieren sollte. Wie im Titel beschrieben ist das Budget so ~1100€, wenn es ein wenig mehr ist, schadet das nicht. Gedacht ist der PC fürs Gaming (alle neueren Games Whitcher, Dark Souls, GTA usw). Übertakten wollte ich dabei eigentlich.


1 x Western Digital WD Blue   1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x ASRock B85 Pro4 (90-MXGQB0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A (100700721)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W)
1 x Corsair RMx Series  RM550x  550W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020090-EU)


Bin mir beim MB nicht ganz so sicher, da ich mich mit diesen nicht wirklich auskenne. Ist dieses gut genug oder könnt ihr ein besseres empfehlen?


Bei der GPU würde ich eventuell diese 


1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G)


oder 


1 x Gainward GeForce GTX 970 Phoenix, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (3521) hier nehmen. 


Würde mich über eure Meinungen und Ideen freuen


----------



## luki0710 (5. März 2016)

Sieht alles sehr gut aus.


----------



## OneOkRock (5. März 2016)

Gut zu hören, hätte mir sonst noch überlegt das Netzteil gegen be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zu tauschen.

Was würdest du zu den GPUs sagen?


----------



## luki0710 (5. März 2016)

Netzteil mäßig kann ich dir nicht helfen. 

Also die R9 390 ist halt Leitungsstärker und hat mehr RAM ( mehr als 100%, da die GTX 970 ja nur 3,5GB hat) , dafür wird sie heißer, deine Karte müsste das aber durch die drei Lüfter in den Griff bekommen. Der Punkt ist halt das diese deutlich mehr Strom verbraucht.


----------



## Golgomaph (5. März 2016)

Hey!

Also dein System passt sehr gut zusammen, nur beim Netzteil zahlst du verhältnismäßig viel für das Corsair-Modell. Beispielsweise dass hier: 500 Watt Corsair CX Series Modular 80+ Bronze wäre ein gutes Stück günstiger, 500W reichen aus. Du hast bei dem halt "lediglich" eine 80+Bronze-Zertifizierung, sprich du hast einen etwas schlechteren Wirkungsgrad .. genau aus diesem Grund und auch wegen der Entscheidung GTX970 oder R9 390 solltest du dir überlegen, wie viel du so zockst. Bei 15 Stunden in der Woche würde ich die R9 390 nehmen, falls der PC länger läuft, insbesondere auf Volllast, nehm aufgrund des geringeren Stromverbrauchs die 970.

Übrigends: Die von dir ausgewählte 970 ist eine Triple-Slot-Karte, sprich sie ist um 50% dicker als beispielsweise die R9 390. Falls du später also eventuell Erweiterungskarten für Sound, Internet oder USB auf dein Mainboard stecken möchtest könnte es eng werden, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2016)

Jo, passt alles. Beim Board kannst du auch andere nehmen mit B85 oder H97 Chipsatz. Ich hab grad neu ein Asus H97M-E, das ist ziemlich gut, aber es reicht auch eines für 20€ weniger. Achte nur darauf, dass es PCIe 3.0 hat (manche haben es nicht) und nicht zu wenig Anschlüsse für Lüfter (neben dem für die CPU sollten es mind 2 weitere sein, am besten 4Pin), und beim RAM eher 4 als nur 2 Slots. Der Rest ist an sich egal.

Zur AMD R9 390 hat Luki das wesentliche gesagt. Das bequiet ist top, da machst du nix falsch. Allerdings hat es keine abnehmbaren Kabel (also nicht modular), was aber hilfreich sein kann. Heute ist ein neues Special draußen, wo du am Schluss auch einige gute Netzteile findest: Stromfresser PC-Gaming? Was es wirklich kostet  da steht dann auch dabei, welche modular sind.


----------



## OneOkRock (5. März 2016)

Ein Freund hat mir vorhin gesagt, dass es sich schon lohnen würde ein Skylake Z Board zu nehmen (auch ohne K Prozessor) nur um an die schnellen RAM zu kommen, da 3000 RAM wohl schon eine Menge ausmachen. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2016)

OneOkRock schrieb:


> Ein Freund hat mir vorhin gesagt, dass es sich schon lohnen würde ein Skylake Z Board zu nehmen (auch ohne K Prozessor) nur um an die schnellen RAM zu kommen, da 3000 RAM wohl schon eine Menge ausmachen. Was sagt ihr dazu?


 sehe ich nicht so bzw. es gibt zwar ein gewisses Plus, aber ist es Dir den Aufpreis wert? Die mit dem Xeon vergleichbare CPU ist ein i7-6700, der kostet schon mal 60-70€ mehr. Das billigste Board, was 3000er-RAM unterstützt, kostet 100€, also auch 30-40€ mehr. Und DDR4-3000er-RAM, da ist der günstigste dann auch für 16GB 30€ teurer als das Balistix Sport ddr3. D.h. in der Summe zahlst du locker 110-150€ drauf. 

Und wie viel soll das dann bringen? 5% ? 10% ? ^^  Hier zB sind drei Games getestet worden, da sind es von 2133er bis 3200er-RAM nur 4-7%. Speicher für Skylake: DDR3-1.333 bis DDR4-3.000 im Vergleich (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## luki0710 (5. März 2016)

OneOkRock schrieb:


> Ein Freund hat mir vorhin gesagt, dass es sich schon lohnen würde ein Skylake Z Board zu nehmen (auch ohne K Prozessor) nur um an die schnellen RAM zu kommen, da 3000 RAM wohl schon eine Menge ausmachen. Was sagt ihr dazu?


Definitiv ist das nicht im Verhältnis zum Preis


----------



## OneOkRock (5. März 2016)

Das hatte ich sonst noch dazu gefunden

RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest

Und das gleiche Bequite habe ich noch als Teilmodular gefunden für ein paar Euro mehr, das denke ich ist sogar noch besser.


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2016)

OneOkRock schrieb:


> Das hatte ich sonst noch dazu gefunden
> 
> RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest


 und was genau ist da nun Deine Schlussfolgerung? Die Benchnes am Anfang mit einem nennnenweten Vorsprung für das schnellere RAM sind zB mit einem 2x GTX 780 Ti SLI-Verbund - mit nur einer GPU schrumpft das dann wiederum stark zusammen. UND es geht um EIN einziges Game, was daher keinerlei Aussagekraft hat. Es gibt auch einzelne Games, wo zb eine GTX 980 50% mehr Leistung bringt im Vergleich zu einer GTX 970 oder R9 390 - aber was nutzt das, wenn es bei den anderen 99% der Games nur 10-15% mehr sind?

Und selbst wenn die Benchmark zu 100% repräsentativ für den Durchschnitt wäre: es geht da um DDR3 RAM. In Deinem Fall geht es aber um DDR3 Hasell vs. DDR4 mit OC-RAM auf Skylake - gibt es für diesen Fall da auch einen Vergleich? ich will da jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchklicken müssen


----------



## OneOkRock (6. März 2016)

Oh mist, du hast recht. Ich scheine noch recht überfordert mit dem Thema zu sein. Was ist deiner Meinung nach ein Vorteil von Skylake? Für 50€ mehr könnte ich den 6700 mir nämlich nehmen (würde mich auch nicht umbringen). Die Stärken scheinen USB 3.1 zu sein (weiß nicht wie sich so eine Schnittstelle durchsetzt. bzw. wie schnell) und M.2 (glaube das ist nur für Festplatten oder?). Gäbe es da sonst noch etwas?


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2016)

Du hast halt die "modernere" Plattform durch den Sockel 1151, könntest länger noch neue CPUs bekommen als für den Sockel 1150. Wobei aber ein Core i7 eh so lange halten wird, dass du - wenn der mal nicht mehr reicht - schon längst neue Sockel hast und sich ein kompletter Neukauf ink. neuem Board viel mehr lohnt. 

Dann hast du halt USB3.1, was aber ganz sicher nicht in den nächsten 4-.5 Jahren zum "Muss" wird. Auch 3.0 ist ja schon ein paar Jahre da und noch keine Pflicht. Du hast zwar vor allem bei Speichermedien Vorteile, aber es ist eben nicht zwingend nötig, außer vlt bei manchen besonderen USB-Geräten, die SEHR viel MB/Sekunde übertragen - da wäre vlt ein USB-Videograbber oder so was denkbar, der in 4k aufnehmen kann oder so    Falls es in 2-3 Jahren mal Sinn macht, kannst du aber auch einfach eine Steckkarte für das Sockel 1150-Board dazukaufen. Schon jetzt gibt es so was für 20-30€, in 2-3 Jahren vermutlich für 10-15€, so wie es auch schon bei 3.0-Karten der Fall ist.

Zudem hast du beim Sockel 1151 auch in der Tat M.2 für schnelle SSDs - die, die aber wirklich schnell sind, kosten gut doppelt so viel wie gleichgroße normale SSDs, und die puren MB/s, die die M.2-Modelle mehr haben, wirken sich in der Praxis kaum aus, da von Ladezeiten usw. die meiste Zeit gar nicht auf den reinen Datentransfer anfällt, sondern auf andere Dinge. Kann sein, dass M.2 in 3-4 Jahren schon wieder weg von Markt ist, da du die passenden SSDs halt nur mit einem passenden Board nutzen kannst, die meisten Leute aber kaufen nicht alle 2-3 Jahre neue PCs, Normale SSDs wiederum konnten sich gut verbreiten, weil jeder PC, der nicht älter als 10 Jahre ist, an sich SATA hat. 


Was ich nicht ausschließen kann ist, dass der i7-6700 vielleicht durch seine modernere Architektur in 3-4 Jahren doch 10-20% schneller als ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 ist. Aber kann auch sein, dass es wie jetzt bleibt und beide ca gleichschnell sind.


----------



## OneOkRock (6. März 2016)

Danke für deine Antwort! Mein problem ist derzeit, ob es nicht doch eventuell sinnvoller wäre direkt auf einen i5 Skylake zu gehen (da neuer usw.). Ich bin mir nicht sicher beim Übertakten, würdest du sagen, dass da viel schief gehen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2016)

OneOkRock schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort! Mein problem ist derzeit, ob es nicht doch eventuell sinnvoller wäre direkt auf einen i5 Skylake zu gehen (da neuer usw.). Ich bin mir nicht sicher beim Übertakten, würdest du sagen, dass da viel schief gehen kann?


  man kann sehr leicht übertakten, wenn du es immer nur in kleinen Schritten machst und nicht darauf hinausbist, die absolute Obergrenze rauszufinden. Du brauchst dann aber ein Board für eher 120-150€, nen Kühler für eher 40-60€ und musst ne k-CPU holen, den i5-6600k - der kostet sogen nen Tick weniger als der Xeon, kann aber auch nur 4 Threads verwalten und nicht 8 wie der Xeon bzw ein i7.


----------

